# Mujer la lía en el centro de salud por que no lo cogen el teléfono



## spala (5 Feb 2022)




----------



## Pleonasmo (5 Feb 2022)

O actuas asi o se rien de ti, es asi de triste...


----------



## Estais_avisados (5 Feb 2022)

Jojojo que nutrición pero mejor tirar de hojas de quejas a tutiplen yo ya llevo 3


----------



## favelados (5 Feb 2022)

7 personas paradas! Se queja la señora.. las necesarias para una buena coreografía Tik tok


----------



## Xequinfumfa (5 Feb 2022)

Un monumento a esta mujer. Un monumento. 

Toda la puta razon.


----------



## petete44 (5 Feb 2022)

asi como la ves te mete una viogen y te saca hasta los calzones, matriarcado es matriarcado, todo lo que pase es bajo su entera lesbianoresponsabilidad


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 Feb 2022)

Le suelta al final que pida la cita por internet…funcionarios que no hacen ni el huevo pero que aspiran a hacer todavia menos,les ha venido dios a ver con lo del covid…


----------



## Javito68 (5 Feb 2022)

Y porque era una charo. Llega a ser un hombre, y en el tiempo que graba hubiese llegado ya la policia, y seguro que ademas le ponen una demanda por acoso o cualquier otra giliprogrez.

Lo de que esta pasando en la mejor sanidad del mundo ya no tiene nombre.


----------



## PedrelGuape (5 Feb 2022)

Mas pagas, mas y mejor viven a tu costa.


----------



## kicorv (5 Feb 2022)

Qué buena esa de llamar desde la puerta. Y lo que me imaginaba: 7 funcivagos libres sin coger el teléfono. BOMBA.


----------



## elepwr (5 Feb 2022)

No entiendo como no apuñalan a 3 o 4 cada semana

En ningún trabajo de cara al público puedes tratar a la gente así, te echan al segundo dia


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (5 Feb 2022)

No cogen el teléfono y te obligan a ir en persona a esparcir virus mortales.


----------



## BHAN83 (5 Feb 2022)

Centralizacion de sanidad y numero unico de centralita para pedir cita en toda españa.

Mientras no pidais un uso eficiente de vuestro dinero, mereceis que os caguen en la cara.

Y el primer uso eficiente es abolir autonomias.


----------



## BHAN83 (5 Feb 2022)

Simplemente en el tema informatico de la sanidad publica.

Qué puto sentido tiene haber desarrollado 17 sistemas diferentes desde cero, pagandolo 17 veces.

En lugar de uno unico para toda españa.

Lo mismo con todo lo demás.


----------



## RayoSombrio (5 Feb 2022)

Son unos hijos de puta. Me pasa lo mismo con mi ambulatorio, imposible que cojan el teléfono. Gandules de mierda. La puta plandemia les ha venido de muerte. Si antes no curraban, ahora menos. En correos igual, antes abrían el sábado por la mañana y podía ir a buscar los paquetes. Ahora que solo abren de mañana entre semana, si me llega un paquete y salgo mas tarde de la hora de cierre, me tengo que joder porque estoy solo y nadie irá a buscarlo por mi.


----------



## kokod (5 Feb 2022)

Se acaba de dar cuenta esta señora que el sistema actual es que ella se rompa el lomo, para mantener a toda la escoria del sector público nada nuevo bajo el sol, lo que es triste que los funcionarios están estirando demasiado este sistema Ponzi y ellos se creen que este sistema durara eternamente y no se dan cuenta que a este Estado le quedan un par de veranos mejor dicho.


----------



## shur 1 (5 Feb 2022)

Pues como es mujer y gitana le permiten todo eso.

Si eso lo dice un hombre tardan cero en llamar a la policía y toda la gente mirando además en contra del hombre.


----------



## pandillero (5 Feb 2022)

Tiene obligación de extenderle un justificante para el trabajo.
Es inaudito. La gente acabará quemando ambulatorios.
Si tiene una vacuna programada mensual, lo suyo sería que la citaran ellos. Y encima le dice que pida cita por internet.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (5 Feb 2022)

Seguro que es culpa de Ayuso, los sanitarios estan tan deprimidos por su culpa que no pueden trabajar. Abajo la sanidad privada! jejeje por culpa de la sanidad privada no hay medios para atender a la gente, espera que me voy a hacer la compra, de mientras que llamen, asi se piensa el personal que nadie se lo coge porque no hay gente por culpa de Ayuso, jejeje


----------



## shur 1 (5 Feb 2022)

Nos viene de puta madre que las señoras con hijos monten pollos porque son las reinas de la sociedad.

Si se quejan ellas, se moverán los rojos. Si nos quejamos los tíos jóvenes ni de puta coña y a comisaría.


----------



## BHAN83 (5 Feb 2022)

shur 1 dijo:


> Nos viene de puta madre que las señoras con hijos monten pollos porque son las reinas de la sociedad.
> 
> Si se quejan ellas, se moverán los rojos. Si nos quejamos los tíos jóvenes ni de puta coña y a comisaría.


----------



## aventurero artritico (5 Feb 2022)

pues tiene razón...

en mi centro de salud, fui el otro día expresamente porque no cogían el telf varias veces... llamé in situ y sonaba y nadie lo cogía y se lo dije y me dijo la administrativa es que no podemos estar a todo.

cobran trabajen o no, esa es la realidad.


----------



## avioneti (5 Feb 2022)

Toda la razon para esta mujer. Lo malo de los funcivagos es que tu pillas un cabreo, ellos seguiran haciendo lo mismo año tras año, porque no les pasa nada, ninguna responsabilidad, ni regimen disciplinario.

Son unos caraduras, cobrando de dinero publico y con puesto blindado. Un puto cancer


----------



## Ulises 33 (5 Feb 2022)

spala dijo:


>



Joder, pero si eso es el pan de cada día, a mi cuñada el otro día igual, en la puerta llamando, no lo cogen y el ambulatorio vacío, luego les dice que porque no lo cogen y todos callados, llevan así desde que empezó la plandemia. Médicos que no te atienden , que te hagas un tes y te quedes en casa, luego hay que hacer campaña contra los no vacuñados, los políticos enmierdan todo y solo buscan que la gente sea cada vez más gentuza y asquerosa, es su lema, enmierdarlo todo.


----------



## Passenger (5 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Le suelta al final que pida la cita por internet…funcionarios que no hacen ni el huevo pero que aspiran a hacer todavia menos,les ha venido dios a ver con lo del covid…



Eso es. Como polla al culo, como roña a uña les ha venido el covid para esconderse detras del sindicato y no hacer nada. Y cuidao, a las 10,15 como clavos al bar a por la media tostadita. Y a rajar todo el día


----------



## egolatra (5 Feb 2022)

Putas tik tokers, vagas de mierda.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (5 Feb 2022)

Es etniana?

Hay que reconocer que son de los pocos que aún tienen cojones, para lo bueno y lo malo.


----------



## shur 1 (5 Feb 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Es etniana?
> 
> Hay que reconocer que son de los pocos que aún tienen cojones, para lo bueno y lo malo.



Tienen los mismos cojones que yo pero ellos están protegidos y pueden hacer lo que quieran y yo acabo en la cárcel si monto ese pollo.


----------



## ANS² (5 Feb 2022)

es lo que pasa por meter a tanta mujer en administración, que no administran


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (5 Feb 2022)

La mejor sanidad del mundo.


----------



## Antiparticula (5 Feb 2022)

kicorv dijo:


> Qué buena esa de llamar desde la puerta. Y lo que me imaginaba: 7 funcivagos libres sin coger el teléfono. BOMBA.



Muy bueno.
El siguiente nivel sería llamar desde dentro y comprobar si suena el telefono.


----------



## germano89 (5 Feb 2022)

Mientras no se controlen a los funcionarios, el dinero se nos va a ir por el sumidero.
7 médicos y no trabaja ni Dios.


----------



## cuartosinascensor (5 Feb 2022)

El Síndic advierte que el 61% de los sanitarios valencianos eran temporales en 2019


Promete fiscalizar "con mucha conciencia" todos los contratos de emergencia realizados durante la pandemia VALÈNCIA, 30 (EUROPA PRESS) El 'síndic major




www.lavanguardia.com





La estabilidad laboral es el principal factor para que alguien se sienta implicado en su trabajo.
Si yo me siento maltratado en mi trabajo lógicamente tampoco me voy a dejar los cuernos trabajando. Esta es la realidad.
Los políticos han hecho una sanidad de mierda y tenemos mierda.


----------



## V. Crawley (5 Feb 2022)

Passenger dijo:


> Eso es. Como polla al culo, como roña a uña les ha venido el covid para esconderse detras del sindicato y no hacer nada. Y cuidao, a las 10,15 como clavos al bar a por la media tostadita. Y a rajar todo el día



Es más, es que sin ellos el circo del bicho no habría funcionado. Ellos son colaboradores necesarios para desmantelar el sistema de salud pública, para causar los muertos que justifiquen las medidas dictatoriales y para aterrorizar al borregueo con historias para no dormir. Y de remate se burlan en nuestra puta cara haciendo bailecitos y publicándolos.


----------



## Juanchufri (5 Feb 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Centralizacion de sanidad y numero unico de centralita para pedir cita en toda españa.
> 
> Mientras no pidais un uso eficiente de vuestro dinero, mereceis que os caguen en la cara.
> 
> Y el primer uso eficiente es abolir autonomias.



Totalmente de acuerdo, y para conseguir eso han de rodar cabezas.


----------



## Charo afgana (5 Feb 2022)

*FUNCIVAGOS
HIJOSDELAGRANPUTA TODOS*


----------



## V. Crawley (5 Feb 2022)

Da igual cuántas veces lo expliques, te lo digo por experiencia después de docenas de intentos. Van a seguir creyendo que los tanos tienen "má cohone".


----------



## plimapower (5 Feb 2022)

spala dijo:


>



Con un par, así deberíamos hacer todos.


----------



## John Smmith (5 Feb 2022)

Ya quisieramos llorar con sus ojos.

Esos estan en su casa cobrando lo que nosotros no cobraremos jamas. La mayoria jubilados a los 54 con el 100% del salario (>2.500€) que segun nos dicen pagan los bancos, pero yo no se porqué, nunca me lo ha creido.


----------



## John Smmith (5 Feb 2022)

elepwr dijo:


> No entiendo como no apuñalan a 3 o 4 cada semana
> 
> En ningún trabajo de cara al público puedes tratar a la gente así, te echan al segundo dia



En el banco amigo si pueden.


----------



## CesareLombroso (5 Feb 2022)

spala dijo:


>



El defensor del pueblo me ha dado la razon porque desde Mayo no me lo cogen a mi.


----------



## LMLights (5 Feb 2022)

Pleonasmo dijo:


> O actuas asi o se rien de ti, es asi de triste...



Cierto Plenorgasmo. Como la vída mísma. Además la señora parace calorra, las tiktokeras están tentando a la suerte. Por menos tienes a los 30 primos en la puerta.


----------



## John Smmith (5 Feb 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> El defensor del pueblo me ha dado la razon porque desde Mayo no me lo cogen a mi.



¿Y te lo han cogido? Pues eso, que te visite el defensor del pueblo.


----------



## perrosno (5 Feb 2022)

Mis dies, pero menos voces y mas quejas por escrito. Y no solo al centro de salud, al responsable de zona y a la gerencia de sanidad de la comunidad correspondiente.
Las voces en todo caso me nutren, porque esta claro que ya la gente no aplaudiría tanto y está despertando, algo es.


----------



## Charo afgana (5 Feb 2022)

plimapower dijo:


> Con un par, así deberíamos hacer todos.



Eso lo haces tú y las charos se ponen farrucas,

viene el seguridad y posiblemente tengas un enfrentamiento con el,

después llegan los caballero caballero y te revientan a palos,

para terminar sales en "La Sexta" y en "Lo País" en primera plana como...

"Antivacunas violento crea altercado en centro médico, varios sanitarios tuvieron que ser atendidos a causa de las agresiones".

Ellos tienen el poder de los medios, ellos son dueños del relato.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (5 Feb 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> *Centralizacion de sanidad y numero unico de centralita para pedir cita en toda españa*.
> 
> Mientras no pidais un uso eficiente de vuestro dinero, mereceis que os caguen en la cara.
> 
> Y el primer uso eficiente es abolir autonomias.



Subnormal..... eso sería aún peor. Lo que tiene que hacerse primero es descentralizar la sanidad y la recaudación de eimpuestos, para acto seguido, privatizarla poco a poco y que funcione como cualquier empresa, y no como un nido de funcivagos que se ponen la bata para hacer el paripé.


----------



## Tejota (5 Feb 2022)

Tenia que haberlo hecho mejor.... empezar a grabar entrando por la puerta del centro de salud y el movil a la vez llamando al mismo centro. Asi veria que tfno esta sonando. SEguir llamando y no decir nada en el mostrador. Y asi durante un cuarto de hora. Y entonces montar el pollo, diciendo que por qué no cogen ese tfno que esta sonando desde hace un cuarto de hora. Todo quedaria registrado y el tiktok seria apoteosico.

Aun con todo el documento audiovisual no tiene desperdicio. Unos cuantos asi en ese centro de salud y se les acababa la tonteria rapido. Y me temo que si no empezamos a actuar asi lo de los centros de salud ira a peor.


----------



## zeromus44 (5 Feb 2022)

¿En estos casos como se hace? En negocios tienes la hoja de reclamaciones que te tienen que dar sí o sí. 

¿Pero con los funcivagos en lugares públicos como va el tema? Nunca me ha pasado de tener que perder los papeles como la admirable señora del vídeo.


----------



## Nigury (5 Feb 2022)

Siete personas, ya te digo yo que ese mismo lugar hace 30 años tenía como mucho dos personas y los teléfonos se cogían, vaya si se cogían, y a la vez se atendía a la gente que entraba por la puerta.

Y en cuanto al teléfono ya te digo yo lo que hacen, van al botoncito de timbre, y lo ponen en silencio. Así si viene un paciente cabreado llamando a la vez que entra en el centro de salud no suena nada y pueden decir: "Ay no se, es que llevamos unos días con el teléfono que nos da problemas".

Pero vamos que si se quisiera perseguir eso, tan sencillo como responsable llamando a los diferentes centros de salud y comprobando si cogen el teléfono.
¿Que no lo cogen? Se comprueba si hay incidencia abierta. Si no la hay, las siete de recepción suspendidas de empleo y sueldo medio año. ¿No quieres trabajar? Pues nada, a tu casa, asi a lo mejor dentro de seis meses vuelves con mas ganas de trabajar.

Eso sin contar que con un poco de tecnologia ese responsable podría ver desde su despacho el estado de todos los telefonos, si esta en linea, si tiene el timbre desactivado, si esta en llamada, y todo.


----------



## fluffy (5 Feb 2022)

"para cobrar hay que trabajar"

Menuda facha  

Por cierto, lo mejor hubiera sido que alguien la estuviera grabando mientras llama ante la puerta y pasando la imagen de la mujer a la recepción, con las 7 pelanas sin levantar el teléfono.


----------



## Nigury (5 Feb 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> "para cobrar hay que trabajar"
> 
> Menuda facha
> 
> Por cierto, lo mejor hubiera sido que alguien la estuviera grabando mientras llama ante la puerta y pasando la imagen de la mujer a la recepción, con las 7 pelanas sin levantar el teléfono.



Que lo ponen en silencio o con el volumen tan bajo que ni se oiga, a ver si te crees que son tontas.

Así hasta que algún día entre alguien y les reviente la centralita en la cabeza de alguna de ellas harto de llamar y que no cojan el teléfono.

Entonces si, ahí ya podrán decir que el teléfono no funciona.


----------



## Lomo Plateado (5 Feb 2022)

BRUTALITY


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (5 Feb 2022)

Los recortes matan y tal.


----------



## LostSouls (5 Feb 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Simplemente en el tema informatico de la sanidad publica.
> 
> Qué puto sentido tiene haber desarrollado 17 sistemas diferentes desde cero, pagandolo 17 veces.
> 
> ...



Pero si dentro del propio sistema de salud de Cataluña hay decenas de chiringuitos/consorcios casi a uno por comarca. Y cada uno con su web, su consejo de administración, su bolsa de trabajo... una puta vergüenza, sé bien de lo que hablo.
Miles de apesebrados chupando por la causa justa de una sanidad pública. Pública si, pero eficiente, centralizada y fiscalizada ostias ya.


----------



## KlatuBaradaNikto (5 Feb 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Eso lo haces tú y las charos se ponen farrucas,
> 
> viene el seguridad y posiblemente tengas un enfrentamiento con el,
> 
> ...



Y alguno al que le han hecho esa jugarreta entra hasta los cojones cargado de bombonas.

y luego a llorar... ejjjj que somojjj eroeee

en fin, poco les pasa atoda la charada funcivaguil


----------



## zirick (5 Feb 2022)

Si la sanidad fuera privada sería mucho mejor. Espero que lo hagan


----------



## Nigury (5 Feb 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Lo triste es que como es todo una cohima entre sindicatos, jefes de servicio, funcionarios y partidos, lo que no se sabe es que eso se hace así para poder justificar que hace falta más personal.
> 
> Al aumentar el descontento ciudadano por mala atención, los sindicatos dicen que el personal no puede más y necesitan más y más gente. El modelo es Grecia, 40 jardineros para un parterre, y ninguno toca el parterre. Se seca, se muere el arbusto y dicen que hacen falta 10 jardineros más y así el partido puede colocar por oposición o por enchufe en listas de trabajo público a unos cuantos (véase lo del Hay-untamiento de Zaragoza, que están saliendo oposiciones de años y años trucadas y lo mismo los funcis de los últimos 40 años pierden la plaza en ese ayuntamiento).
> Así los políticos presumen de mejorar el servicio y dar oportunidades laborales. Y todos contentos menos los votantes, que se quedan con el culo roto pero les siguen votando.
> ...



Pues nada, que sigan como en Grecia pensando que el estado puede todo y que hay que colocar cuantos mas familiares y amigos mejor.

Solo recordar que en Grecia el puesto de funcionario estaba protegido y blindado por la constitución y eso no impidió dejarles sin trabajo.


----------



## piensaflexible (5 Feb 2022)

Todos deberíamos hacerlo como acción colectiva. A la misma hora grabando en la puerta, que no lo cojen, entramos a ver qué pasa. Si están disponibles y no suena se vuelve a llamar, grabando en todo momento si suena o no y lo que acontece. Que no suena o no lo cojen, directamente y de buenas maneras se dice buenos días vengo a hablar con el supervisor antes de ir a la prensa con lo que he grabado, y vaya si nos escucharían. Sin alzar la voz ni insultos, solo afirmando que está todo grabado.


----------



## Kabraloka (5 Feb 2022)

ya está bien de tanta tontería con el covid, luego van a los supermercados o el transporte público y están petados


----------



## Sputnik (5 Feb 2022)

Meniira!!
Las charos no estaban paradas, que se habrán marcado su par de coreografías pal TikTok

Cojones, un respecto al mundo del espectaculo!!


----------



## Guano For Life (5 Feb 2022)

Passenger dijo:


> Eso es. Como polla al culo, como roña a uña les ha venido el covid para esconderse detras del sindicato y no hacer nada. Y cuidao, a las 10,15 como clavos al bar a por la media tostadita. Y a rajar todo el día



Goder, con lo a gusto que estarían las charos hablando de sus chorradas y planeando el siguiente tiktok y viene alguien a hacerles trabajar aunque sea un poquito. No hay derecho a maltratar así a las heroínas que han salvado al país en la guerra contra el covis.

Mode retarded: off


----------



## pandillero (5 Feb 2022)

zeromus44 dijo:


> ¿En estos casos como se hace? En negocios tienes la hoja de reclamaciones que te tienen que dar sí o sí.
> 
> ¿Pero con los funcivagos en lugares públicos como va el tema? Nunca me ha pasado de tener que perder los papeles como la admirable señora del vídeo.



Tienen que tener hojas de reclamaciones. Pero ya te digo, que lo más probable es que la reclamación la resuelva el director del centro y la desestime o silencio administrativo.


----------



## Chortina Premium (5 Feb 2022)

La gente está hasta la polla de esas vagas pedorras que cobran un sueldazo que sale de nuestros riñones


----------



## mikelele (5 Feb 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> pues tiene razón...
> 
> en mi centro de salud, fui el otro día expresamente porque no cogían el telf varias veces... llamé in situ y sonaba y nadie lo cogía y se lo dije y me dijo la administrativa es que no podemos estar a todo.
> 
> cobran trabajen o no, esa es la realidad.



Yo he visto con mis propios ojos el teléfono sonando contínuamente y las charos funcionarias venga a charlar sobre el sálvame deluxe pintándose las uñas, mientras el teléfono sonaba.

Con el Covid ya tienen la excusa perfecta para no currar, si ya no curraban antes ahora menos.

Son unos hijos de puta vagos: en mi empresa (privada) haces eso y el primer día mi jefe me da un toque y el segundo me voy a la puta calle.


----------



## CesareLombroso (5 Feb 2022)

John Smmith dijo:


> ¿Y te lo han cogido? Pues eso, que te visite el defensor del pueblo.




Ahi me di cuenta que para que coño sirve el defensor del psoe, tengo un papel muy bonito que "recomienda a la admin ampliar su plantilla de trabajadores"

pero me van a antender de una puta vez o que?


----------



## zeromus44 (5 Feb 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> Tienen que tener hojas de reclamaciones. Pero ya te digo, que lo más probable es que la reclamación la resuelva el director del centro y la desestime o silencio administrativo.



Claro, por eso decía. El dueño de un negocio está jodido si la lía y le piden la hoja, pero estos cabrones pueden jugártela ocultándolo, desestimándolo o lo que sea. Por eso preguntaba a ver si había una manera para joderles.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (5 Feb 2022)

shur 1 dijo:


> Tienen los mismos cojones que yo pero ellos están protegidos y pueden hacer lo que quieran y yo acabo en la cárcel si monto ese pollo.



Explicadme qué inmunidad y protección tienen. Simplemente son grupos familiares con solidaridad entre ellos y que intentan aprovecharse del sistema para lo bueno y escaquearse para lo malo. No son superhombres ni hay leyes especiales secretas para que no entren en la cárcel ni nada de eso, ellos están dispuestos a llegar más lejos cuando les interesa, eso es una realidad.
Nada os impide ir a vuestro ambulatorio y grabar un vídeo igual que este.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (5 Feb 2022)

Pues todo eso es culpa nuestra, no de ellos, no hay una mano negra que les proteja (tal vez en el caso de los que sean confidentes de la policía les dejen hacer sus trapicheos a cambio, pero por lo demás....)


----------



## Teniente_Dan (5 Feb 2022)

Yo no me odio a mi mismo, pero somos gilipollas por permitir que se monte este sistema que nos aplasta a los que contribuimos y que los quinquis aprovechan como quieren, esa es la verdad.


----------



## spamrakuen (5 Feb 2022)

No solo son vagos, son miserables. A saber la de gente que habrá muerto por falta de atención médica.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (5 Feb 2022)

Me creo eso y más. Todo este circo durará mientras haya pan en la mesa para todos. El día que falte habrá follón, y no tenemos por que ganar nosotros porque no tenemos costumbre como ellos....


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (5 Feb 2022)

Los que aplaudían a las 20h qué cuerpo se les queda? 
Son escoria.


----------



## mikelele (5 Feb 2022)

Esa es otra: se cae el sistema o te tira cuando llevas un tiempo.

Lo de los funcivagos en España es una puta verguenza.


----------



## Tackler (5 Feb 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Yo no me odio a mi mismo, pero somos gilipollas por permitir que se monte este sistema que nos aplasta a los que contribuimos y que los quinquis aprovechan como quieren, esa es la verdad.



Es lo que se ha votado. 17 sistemas autonómicos porque "los sistemas de cercanía son más eficientes" y encima no están interconectados. Con el mundo actual donde la gente se mueve...

Yo soy funcionario y por supuesto con el MUFACE me voy a la sanidad privada (que cada vez está peor porque el gobierno quiere quitarla, y hacer que vayamos a la pública para petarla de más gente supongo aunque nunca le he usado en seis años). El caso es que en mi caso que soy funcionario estatal tengo mucho movimiento, todavía me llaman de mi comunidad de la pública para cosas, luego me llaman del MUFACE para otras, me han querido vacunar en tres comunidades distintas sin enterarse ninguna de donde me había vacunado. Pero eso es lo que la gente quería y vota, yo estoy en contra de las autonomías y de que tengamos MUFACE, lo que quiero es una sanidad pública buena y eficiente no la mierda esta que me obliga a acogerme a los privilegios de funcionario aunque ya os digo que se la están cargando con cada vez menos médicos que aceptan la mutualidad, la cual como repito todavía no he usado.


----------



## Tronio (5 Feb 2022)

Dos años tocándoselo con excusa covid y quiere seguir igual,se os va acabando el rollo charos de la sanidad.

De Internet nada,trabaja tú.


----------



## Iron John (5 Feb 2022)

"Se bloquea el teléfono"...pensaba que sólo se "bloqueaba" en mi centro de salud pero se ve que es general


----------



## nuvole (5 Feb 2022)

Me quito el sombrero ante ésta mujer, sea de la cultura que sea, mi enhorabuena.

Aquí en una localidad del maresme en Barcelona pasa lo mismo, llamas al ambulatorio para pedir hora porque no me puedo desplazar y no cogen el teléfono, así hasta llamar 5 veces al día. 

El hospital, lo mismo. Llamando a atención al cliente para hacer una consulta sobre una visita y no cogen el dichoso teléfono, finalmente tuve que ir en persona y hacer el trámite. 

Sinceramente, se les debería de caer la cara de vergüenza ante ésta situación y otras que no voy a explicar porque es muy lamentable, sobretodo para la gente mayor que no puede salir de casa; una lástima que tengamos ésta sanidad tan paupérrima y éste gobierno tan corrupto.


----------



## propellerman (5 Feb 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Joder, pero si eso es el pan de cada día, a mi cuñada el otro día igual, en la puerta llamando, no lo cogen y el ambulatorio vacío, luego les dice que porque no lo cogen y todos callados, llevan así desde que empezó la plandemia. Médicos que no te atienden , que te hagas un tes y te quedes en casa, luego hay que hacer campaña contra los no vacuñados, los políticos enmierdan todo y *solo buscan que la gente sea cada vez más gentuza y asquerosa,* es su lema, enmierdarlo todo.



No tendrán que esforzarse mucho con una parte de la gente, bastante antes de la pandemia había agresiones al personal de los hospitales y centros de salud porque debido a los recortes no había personal suficiente


----------



## perrosno (5 Feb 2022)

zeromus44 dijo:


> ¿En estos casos como se hace? En negocios tienes la hoja de reclamaciones que te tienen que dar sí o sí.
> 
> ¿Pero con los funcivagos en lugares públicos como va el tema? Nunca me ha pasado de tener que perder los papeles como la admirable señora del vídeo.



Queja al centro de salud, te lo tienen que facilitar ellos, si no, llamas a la Policia Local, pero no hará falta porque los funcivagos y mas las charazos se sienten impunes y es que en cierta medida lo son. No te pondrán pega alguna.
Si quieres joder mas, queja al inspector de zona sanitaria, en mi taifa lo hay, supongo que en todas.
Y para rematar, queja a la consejeria de sanidad de la taifa correspondiente, si ha sido con una charito colegiada, pues otra queja al colegio de médicos.
Con todo eso te aseguro que no conseguirás mucho, pero voceando como la del video, menos aun


----------



## sebososabroso (5 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Le suelta al final que pida la cita por internet…funcionarios que no hacen ni el huevo pero que aspiran a hacer todavia menos,les ha venido dios a ver con lo del covid…



Es lo que me dijo una zorra de un ayuntamiento, y le dije: "y tu mientras te tocas el coño mientras yo hago tu trabajo, vas lista." No volvió a mirarme en toda la reunión.


----------



## esforzado (5 Feb 2022)

las citas ahora se piden por tiktok...


----------



## jordijct (5 Feb 2022)

Hay que cambiar la ley de la funcion publica ya.
Hay mucho funcionario parasito intocable y hay que acabar con eso. Ya


----------



## Galvani (5 Feb 2022)

Esto está para quedarse. Dos años, cuatro o los que sean.


----------



## Cognome (5 Feb 2022)

nuvole dijo:


> Me quito el sombrero ante ésta mujer, sea de la cultura que sea, mi enhorabuena.



Yo también. Cuando una mujer tiene cojones, supera a muchos tios de hoy en día. Madre puteada obrera, con un crío con ataques de bronquitis al que pinchar, y los sanitarios sólo obedeciendo al Estado con la secta covidiana.


----------



## Charo afgana (5 Feb 2022)

Anécdota en el INEM o SEPE (creo se llama así),
antes del covic,

llego, está vacío, no hay nadie para atender,
hay un sistema de turnos con una pantalla y tíquets, (C-34...C-35...etc),

no hay tíquets en la máquina,

voy a información y hay dos charos hablando, nadie a quien atender,

me ignoran y siguen charlando 

les digo que no hay papel en la máquina, que quiero una cita para bla bla,

sin mirarme siquiera me dicen que tome cita por internet,

les digo que no traigo el teléfono,
(venía recién llegado del extranjero, no tenía móvil español),

me mandan a unos ordenadores que hay al fondo, todo esto de malas maneras,

al no estar empadronado allí no me acepta el sistema en dar cita 

vuelvo a las charos y me dicen que entonces llame por teléfono, (les dije anteriormente que no traía teléfono),

se ponen cabezonas, que no y que no, todo esto con cara de asco y mala educación,

salgo fuera a buscar a mi primo que estaba esperando en el coche,
le pido el teléfono y delante de ellas llamo para la cita,

me atiende una que está allí mismo, unas mesas más allá,

Funcivaga- Nombre?
Yo- Charo afgana
Funcivaga- Para cuando la quiere?
Yo- Para ahora mismo
Funcivaga- número C-36

A los 5 segundos...

"Din don din...número C-36"

Llego a la mesa y me atiende un PCM, le digo que sus compañeras son unas bordes bla bla y me dice...
"tu que sabrás, a diario trato con ellas" 
(El funcivago calvo de puta madre, muy profesional)

*SURREALISTA*

Poco les pasa a estos hijosdeputas.


----------



## javac (5 Feb 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Son unos hijos de puta. Me pasa lo mismo con mi ambulatorio, imposible que cojan el teléfono. Gandules de mierda. La puta plandemia les ha venido de muerte. Si antes no curraban, ahora menos. En correos igual, antes abrían el sábado por la mañana y podía ir a buscar los paquetes. Ahora que solo abren de mañana entre semana, si me llega un paquete y salgo mas tarde de la hora de cierre, me tengo que joder porque estoy solo y nadie irá a buscarlo por mi.



el servicio telefónico está centralizado, no depende del centro de salud.
Por cierto, con la aplicación para pedir cita o pidiendo cita online, se tarda cero coma


----------



## RayoSombrio (5 Feb 2022)

javac dijo:


> el servicio telefónico está centralizado, no depende del centro de salud.
> Por cierto, con la aplicación para pedir cita o pidiendo cita online, se tarda cero coma



Lo sé, pero por qué coño hay que usar ahora la aplicación cuando antes se podía hacer por teléfono? Por qué no lo cogen? Mi madre ya tuvo follón con ellos por esto, no al nivel del vídeo pero sí que los llamó vagos.


----------



## javac (5 Feb 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Lo sé, pero por qué coño hay que usar ahora la aplicación cuando antes se podía hacer por teléfono? Por qué no lo cogen? Mi madre ya tuvo follón con ellos por esto, no al nivel del vídeo pero sí que los llamó vagos.



Tienes razón, pero la centralita, al estar centralizada, no se llama al centro de salud, sino a un sistema central que está en otro sitio.
Puedes obtener cita telefónica, pero estás llamando a un 010 que físicamente se encuentra en otro lugar.

Lo que yo, profesionalmente recomiendo siempre, es no gritar y poner miles de quejas por escrito, escalándolas luego al defensor del paciente/pueblo y similares. Y de vez en cuando, se le envían al responsable de zona

Eso toca más las pelotas que una charo gritando. A mí me grita un cliente y me paso su comida por el perineo


----------



## nuvole (5 Feb 2022)

javac dijo:


> el servicio telefónico está centralizado, no depende del centro de salud.
> Por cierto, con la aplicación para pedir cita o pidiendo cita online, se tarda cero coma



No todas las personas entienden de móviles ni aplicaciones, eso no es excusa. 

Personas mayores o personas que no tengan móviles o Internet. 

Deberían de tener un sistema de atención al cliente a la altura del ciudadano para evitar todo ésto, como dicen por arriba, poco les cae encima. 

Los ciudadanos deberíamos de manifestarnos más por temas así, factura eléctrica, etc pero parece que la mayoría pasa de todo.


----------



## RayoSombrio (5 Feb 2022)

javac dijo:


> Tienes razón, pero la centralita, al estar centralizada, no se llama al centro de salud, sino a un sistema central que está en otro sitio.
> Puedes obtener cita telefónica, pero estás llamando a un 010 que físicamente se encuentra en otro lugar.
> 
> Lo que yo, profesionalmente recomiendo siempre, es no gritar y poner miles de quejas por escrito, escalándolas luego al defensor del paciente/pueblo y similares. Y de vez en cuando, se le envían al responsable de zona
> ...



Tienes razón. Al final, la táctica del desgaste es mucho mas efectiva...ir dando por culo en silencio y de forma continuada.


----------



## Pablem0s (5 Feb 2022)

La lía porque no le dan cita telefónica para ponzoñar a su hija. Valiente mamarracha.



javac dijo:


> el servicio telefónico está centralizado, no depende del centro de salud.
> Por cierto, con la aplicación para pedir cita o pidiendo cita online, se tarda cero coma



Falso, al menos en Madrid no porque siempre te lo coge la misma charo repugnante del ambulatorio.


----------



## OYeah (5 Feb 2022)

javac dijo:


> Tienes razón, pero la centralita, al estar centralizada, no se llama al centro de salud, sino a un sistema central que está en otro sitio.
> Puedes obtener cita telefónica, pero estás llamando a un 010 que físicamente se encuentra en otro lugar.
> 
> Lo que yo, profesionalmente recomiendo siempre, es no gritar y poner miles de quejas por escrito, escalándolas luego al defensor del paciente/pueblo y similares. Y de vez en cuando, se le envían al responsable de zona
> ...



Falso.

Yo llevo muchas hojas de reclamaciones a mis espaldas. Silencio administrativo, y sobretodo, cuando compruebas como la tipa te la entrega, ninguna responsabilidad.

De hecho no quiero ni acordarme de los resultados de tanta reclamación y tiempo perdido, es como si se rieran en mi cara. Lo que vale es lo que ha hecho esta mujer, armarla.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (5 Feb 2022)

esto solo se arregla con ERE's de funciovagos...


----------



## CANCERVERO (5 Feb 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Le suelta al final que pida la cita por internet…funcionarios que no hacen ni el huevo pero que aspiran a hacer todavia menos,les ha venido dios a ver con lo del covid…



Pues que esperen lo peor, que llegue el demonio con gasolina y cerillas cuando esten dentro......


----------



## ELCABRONAZO (5 Feb 2022)

Sitio


----------



## mikelele (5 Feb 2022)

javac dijo:


> el servicio telefónico está centralizado, no depende del centro de salud.
> Por cierto, con la aplicación para pedir cita o pidiendo cita online, se tarda cero coma



Las dos cosas son mentira.

El servicio telefónico te redirige a tu centro de salud, en el mío: jamás lo cogen.

En la aplicación para pedir cita llevo yo 2 meses y mi doctora "no tiene huecos libres".......será verdad?, será Covid?.........esto del Covid les ha venido de puta madre a los funcivagos.


----------



## mikelele (5 Feb 2022)

javac dijo:


> Lo que yo, profesionalmente recomiendo siempre, es no gritar y poner miles de quejas por escrito, escalándolas luego al defensor del paciente/pueblo y similares. Y de vez en cuando, se le envían al responsable de zona



Esto no sirve absolutamente para nada.

Y lo de pedir citas por Internet en la empresa privada consigue echar al que hace el trabajo de las citas: en la pública consigue que el funcivago siga con su puesto pero se toque mas los huevos todavía.


----------



## mikelele (5 Feb 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Falso.
> 
> Yo llevo muchas hojas de reclamaciones a mis espaldas. Silencio administrativo, y sobretodo, cuando compruebas como la tipa te la entrega, ninguna responsabilidad.
> 
> De hecho no quiero ni acordarme de los resultados de tanta reclamación y tiempo perdido, es como si se rieran en mi cara. Lo que vale es lo que ha hecho esta mujer, armarla.



Exacto: por eso a los gitanos les hacen caso: van los veinte primos a chillar y a amenazar a los médicos y enfermeras y al aguelo lo atienden el primero de todos (el de seguridad se va acojonado cuando los ve).


----------



## CANCERVERO (5 Feb 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> pues tiene razón...
> 
> en mi centro de salud, fui el otro día expresamente porque no cogían el telf varias veces... llamé in situ y sonaba y nadie lo cogía y se lo dije y me dijo la administrativa es que no podemos estar a todo.
> 
> cobran trabajen o no, esa es la realidad.



Eso lo hice yo. Sonando los tonos y su puto telefono y pasando de cogerlo y yo viendolo, monte bronca y no sirvió de nada de momento. la proxima vez no pasará lo mismo. Rompase en caso de incendio.


----------



## javac (5 Feb 2022)

mikelele dijo:


> Las dos cosas son mentira.
> 
> El servicio telefónico te redirige a tu centro de salud, en el mío: jamás lo cogen.
> 
> En la aplicación para pedir cita llevo yo 2 meses y mi doctora "no tiene huecos libres".......será verdad?, será Covid?.........esto del Covid les ha venido de puta madre a los funcivagos.



Bueno, tenemos experiencias diferentes
Me descargué la aplicación, pedí cita con mi médico de cabecera y tardé 1 semana presencial
Esto lo hice enero 2022


----------



## CANCERVERO (5 Feb 2022)

JIJIJIJI.....JiJiJi...


----------



## Felson (6 Feb 2022)

Este vídeo se lo tendrían que poner obligado como una vacuna voluntaria a todas esas personas que salían a aplaudir a los balcones a las ocho.


----------



## OYeah (6 Feb 2022)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> Eso lo hice yo. Sonando los tonos y su puto telefono y pasando de cogerlo y yo viendolo, monte bronca y no sirvió de nada de momento. la proxima vez no pasará lo mismo. Rompase en caso de incendio.




Tú igual te acojonas en el último momento, yo no. Yo ya sé que a la siguiente lo haré. Es el único lenguaje que entienden, en realidad es el único lenguaje que se entiende en la calle y en la sociedad ahora mismo: la capacidad de armarla de forma violenta. ¿Reclamaciones? ¿Papeles? No me hagáis reir, la justicia está muerta y enterrada desde hace décadas además.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (6 Feb 2022)

javac dijo:


> Bueno, tenemos experiencias diferentes
> Me descargué la aplicación, pedí cita con mi médico de cabecera y tardé 1 semana presencial
> Esto lo hice enero 2022



Este verano pasé una infección de orina y directamente fui a urgencias, pasé de pedir cita en la aplicación porque sabía que sería para una semana mínimo y ese tipo de infección se puede complicar si sube al riñón. En urgencias no esperé ni 5 minutos para que me hicieran la prueba de orina, solamente estaba yo y un chico con síntomas de covid que entró después.
.........

Hoy me hice un test de antígenos en casa porque me he levantado con síntomas raros, me dio positivo, llamé al centro de salud varias veces y no contestaba nadie, llamé al teléfono de urgencias que sale en la tarjeta y a la segunda me lo cogieron, en menos de dos horas me hicieron otro test, me confirmaron que tengo el bicho y me han dado los papeles de la baja.
Yo tiro de urgencias, ni me lo pienso.
En Madrid y por ahí no tengo ni idea, pero a mi me funciona hacerlo así para tenerlo resuelto en el día.


----------



## GatoAzul (6 Feb 2022)

Es cierto lo que está denunciando la señora. Hay muchos centros donde no están atendiendo el teléfono. La atención en la seguridad social se ha ido a pique.


----------



## pepinox (6 Feb 2022)

Al final serán los gitanos los que hagan que sobreviva la DECENCIA en este país.

A eso estamos llegando.


----------



## mikelele (6 Feb 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Tú igual te acojonas en el último momento, yo no. Yo ya sé que a la siguiente lo haré. Es el único lenguaje que entienden, en realidad es el único lenguaje que se entiende en la calle y en la sociedad ahora mismo: la capacidad de armarla de forma violenta. ¿Reclamaciones? ¿Papeles? No me hagáis reir, la justicia está muerta y enterrada desde hace décadas además.



Mi jefe empezó a respetarme el día que le contesté a sus gritos con gritos mas fuertes todavía, me puse delante de él (soy mucho mas grande) y se acojonó!.

El único lenguaje que se entiende en la calle y en la vida es el de la violencia, yo he puesto mil reclamaciones y se limpian el culo con ellas.

A la próxima vacilada de mi centro de salud me lío a gritos a la charo y a hostias contra las ventanillas del centro de salud.


----------



## OYeah (6 Feb 2022)

mikelele dijo:


> Mi jefe empezó a respetarme el día que le contesté a sus gritos con gritos mas fuertes todavía, me puse delante de él (soy mucho mas grande) y se acojonó!.
> 
> El único lenguaje que se entiende en la calle y en la vida es el de la violencia, yo he puesto mil reclamaciones y se limpian el culo con ellas.
> 
> A la próxima vacilada de mi centro de salud me lío a gritos a la charo y a hostias contra las ventanillas del centro de salud.




Y no hay más. Y desde hace tiempo ya, es el único lenguaje que se entiende en la calle y hasta en el trabajo como dices.

Una sociedad de animales es la que hemos creado. Con razón las chortinas siguen a los más gorilas de la calle, con toda la razón.


----------



## blatet (6 Feb 2022)

Al final todo lo público funciona como la mierda.
En especial si está lleno de mujeres.


----------



## Kartoffeln (6 Feb 2022)

Toda la razón la señora,

y si llega a tener que ir al SEPe le coge algo, meses y meses sin cioger el teléfono.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (6 Feb 2022)

La mejor sanidad tiktokera del mundo...


----------



## LMLights (6 Feb 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Si la sanidad fuera privada sería mucho mejor. Espero que lo hagan



Ya están los listos de turno "mejorando" el mundo.


----------



## fachacine (6 Feb 2022)

La gente vota rojo y cuando el país se convierte en un estercolero rojo van y se quejan.


----------



## zirick (6 Feb 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Ya están los listos de turno "mejorando" el mundo.



Ver las charos y tiktokeras rebuznando me nutre


----------



## crash2012 (6 Feb 2022)

spala dijo:


>




CON SEGURO PRIVADO TE COJEN EL TELEFONO.



IR A LA SEG SOCIAL ES DE LOOSERS ,INMIS Y POBRES.



PERO COMO TENEMOS LA MEJOR SANIDA PUBLICA DEL MUNDO...PA QUE HACERSE UN SEGURO.


----------



## LMLights (6 Feb 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Ver las charos y tiktokeras rebuznando me nutre



Ya, pero una cosa es depurar tiktokeras y otra follarse la sanidad pública.


----------



## OYeah (6 Feb 2022)

crash2012 dijo:


> CON SEGURO PRIVADO TE COJEN EL TELEFONO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




He estado en la privada, pagando a tocateja, Y TE LA METEN IGUAL.

Pásate por las opiniones sobre el IMED en Valencia. Piratas y ladrones es poco.

Sois muy payasos.


----------



## crash2012 (6 Feb 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> He estado en la privada, pagando a tocateja, Y TE LA METEN IGUAL.
> 
> Pásate por las opiniones sobre el IMED en Valencia. Piratas y ladrones es poco.
> 
> Sois muy payasos.




Solo esta la IMED?

HOSPITAL QUIRON,9 DE OCTUBRE,CASA LA SALUD...TE SUENAN DE ALGO?

PISTA...TAMBIEN ESTAN EN VALENCIA..


capital


----------



## Galvani (6 Feb 2022)

Cognome dijo:


> Yo también. Cuando una mujer tiene cojones, supera a muchos tios de hoy en día. Madre puteada obrera, con un crío con ataques de bronquitis al que pinchar, y los sanitarios sólo obedeciendo al Estado con la secta covidiana.



Si pero también es mujer, con lo que ello conlleva en protección. Que lo haga un tío y verás como encima va detenido por vocear a charos.


----------



## Galvani (6 Feb 2022)

mikelele dijo:


> Mi jefe empezó a respetarme el día que le contesté a sus gritos con gritos mas fuertes todavía, me puse delante de él (soy mucho mas grande) y se acojonó!.
> 
> El único lenguaje que se entiende en la calle y en la vida es el de la violencia, yo he puesto mil reclamaciones y se limpian el culo con ellas.
> 
> A la próxima vacilada de mi centro de salud me lío a gritos a la charo y a hostias contra las ventanillas del centro de salud.



A ver si vas detenido... Una Charo puede vocear a otra Charo. Tu no. Lo primero porque habrá ehh ehh y lo segundo porque ahí si va la policía.

Y lo de tu jefe... Ok, de momento vale pero después vendrá el acoso y se pondrán todos de su parte. La violencia vale pero luego tiene sus respuestas.


----------



## mikelele (6 Feb 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> He estado en la privada, pagando a tocateja, Y TE LA METEN IGUAL.
> 
> Pásate por las opiniones sobre el IMED en Valencia. Piratas y ladrones es poco.
> 
> Sois muy payasos.



Eso es mentira.


----------



## spamrakuen (6 Feb 2022)

LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS dijo:


> Este verano pasé una infección de orina y directamente fui a urgencias, pasé de pedir cita en la aplicación porque sabía que sería para una semana mínimo y ese tipo de infección se puede complicar si sube al riñón. En urgencias no esperé ni 5 minutos para que me hicieran la prueba de orina, solamente estaba yo y un chico con síntomas de covid que entró después.
> .........
> 
> Hoy me hice un test de antígenos en casa porque me he levantado con síntomas raros, me dio positivo, llamé al centro de salud varias veces y no contestaba nadie, llamé al teléfono de urgencias que sale en la tarjeta y a la segunda me lo cogieron, en menos de dos horas me hicieron otro test, me confirmaron que tengo el bicho y me han dado los papeles de la baja.
> ...



Efectivamente, esa es la solución.
Tirar de urgencias.
Si te ponen pegas en urgencias les dices que en el CAP no te atienden y si tienes varios papeles con quejas que hayas puesto en el CAP, perfecto.
Que se peguen entre ellos.
Si todo el mundo que no le atienden en el CAP fuera a urgencias, los de urgencias hasta los cojones, serian los que lograrian que los del CAP dejasen de tocarse el cholele.


----------



## OYeah (6 Feb 2022)

mikelele dijo:


> Eso es mentira.



Pásate por las opiniones sobre el IMED, desgraciado. En Facebook o en Google. CAPULLO, LLAMAS MENTIROSO A TU PADRE, HIJO DE PUTA!


----------



## OYeah (6 Feb 2022)

crash2012 dijo:


> Solo esta la IMED?
> 
> HOSPITAL QUIRON,9 DE OCTUBRE,CASA LA SALUD...TE SUENAN DE ALGO?
> 
> ...




He tenido conversaciones con cirujanos de la Quirón. Palabras textuales: "no os quejéis, de verdad, vuestro seguro todavia se comporta, si supieraís como se comportan otros...."


Os podéis ir a la MIERDA los que aprovecháis estas circunstancias para meternos la privada. A LA PUTA MIERDA.


----------



## Arretranco_70 (6 Feb 2022)

La mujer pide justificante para ir al trabajo. Pero no les sale de los huevos a los hp.

Yo a los jefes les enseñaba el vídeo. A poco avispaos que sean le nombran letrada jefe, representanta y comercial de la empresa.


----------



## Kabraloka (6 Feb 2022)

no voy a defender a los del centro de salud

pero hace poco, a los de la oficina de al lado les vino un cliente diciendo que no le cogían el teléfono, y cuando le preguntaron a qué teléfono llamaba resulta que lo estaba marcando mal...


----------



## mikelele (6 Feb 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> A ver si vas detenido... Una Charo puede vocear a otra Charo. Tu no. Lo primero porque habrá ehh ehh y lo segundo porque ahí si va la policía.
> 
> Y lo de tu jefe... Ok, de momento vale pero después vendrá el acoso y se pondrán todos de su parte. La violencia vale pero luego tiene sus respuestas.



Lo único


OYeah dijo:


> Pásate por las opiniones sobre el IMED, desgraciado. En Facebook o en Google. CAPULLO, LLAMAS MENTIROSO A TU PADRE, HIJO DE PUTA!



Sigo diciendo que eso es mentira.

En la privada: te cogen el teléfono SIEMPRE y te atienden siempre. En la pública NO.


----------



## Vardian (6 Feb 2022)

Esto de la centralita ya pasaba antes de la plandemia, que no os engañen. Una de cada tres charos trabaja, y estoy siendo generoso.


----------



## mikelele (6 Feb 2022)

Vardian dijo:


> Esto de la centralita ya pasaba antes de la plandemia, que no os engañen. Una de cada tres charos trabaja, y estoy siendo generoso.



Cierto, pero ahora tienen la excusa perfecta!


----------



## Galvani (6 Feb 2022)

mikelele dijo:


> Lo único
> 
> Sigo diciendo que eso es mentira.
> 
> En la privada: te cogen el teléfono SIEMPRE y te atienden siempre. En la pública NO.



Que es mentira? Lo que digo yo no.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (9 Feb 2022)

shur 1 dijo:


> Pues como es mujer y gitana le permiten todo eso.
> 
> Si eso lo dice un hombre tardan cero en llamar a la policía y toda la gente mirando además en contra del hombre.



La verdad es la verdad, la diga Agamenón o su porquero.


----------



## César92 (9 Feb 2022)

Iron John dijo:


> "Se bloquea el teléfono"...pensaba que sólo se "bloqueaba" en mi centro de salud pero se ve que es general



En Gerona también tienen "problemas" con el teléfono. No son ni originales con las escusas.


----------



## mikelele (9 Feb 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> La verdad es la verdad, la diga Agamenón o su porquero.



Totalmente.

Esta mujer es gitana, pero está siendo educada.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (9 Feb 2022)

mikelele dijo:


> Totalmente.
> 
> Esta mujer es gitana, pero *está siendo educada.*



Efectivamente. Está haciendo lo que todos deberíamos hacer: exigir a esta panda de funcivagos que hagan su trabajo y exigirles responsabilidades. Habla alto y claro y no pierde la educación en ningún momento. Exige lo que es justo, ni más, ni menos. Esta mujer somos todos. Lo que pasa es que en este foro hay muchos para los que, si es mujer, está mal. Ya todo lo que haga o diga es reprobable, aunque obre bien. Son como las feministas que no pueden evitar meter pullitas contra el hombre blanco hetero, pero en versión misógina. Las dos caras de la misma falsa moneda.


----------



## Volvitо (9 Feb 2022)

Pretende envenenar a su hijo con la cacuna, así que en este caso la ineficiencia y pasotismo de los funcivagos satanitarios es algo positivo, al menos para el niño.


----------



## LMLights (13 Nov 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Ya, pero una cosa es depurar tiktokeras y otra follarse la sanidad pública.





https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/medico-denuncia-la-estrategia-de-los-politicos-para-desmontar-la-sanidad-publica-y-que-la-gente-se-pase-a-la-privada.1852598/


----------

